# New product on the site



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Not a kit, but we have added a T Shirt. One size only, XL, and one color only, charcoal gray. Just something to see if there's any interest in them, more colors and sizes later if demand is there. I will have these at the IPMS show next week in Columbus.


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes I am interested, but XL is too large! If you get some L sizes count me in.


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

DLHamblin said:


> Yes I am interested, but XL is too large! If you get some L sizes count me in.


From what I've seen at Wonderfest in in my own mirror, XL's gonna be too small to fit most.....otherwise I'd get one.


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

interesting shirt. the shirt is cute, Good luck Moebius. I do like the seaview print you have for sale, make more prints.. Thats my 2 cents. PS on the shirt there seems to be a lot of spots. IE to the left of the "B" there is a brown spot. is that a glitch or is it part of the design ?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

karvin said:


> interesting shirt. the shirt is cute, Good luck Moebius. I do like the seaview print you have for sale, make more prints.. Thats my 2 cents. PS on the shirt there seems to be a lot of spots. IE to the left of the "B" there is a brown spot. is that a glitch or is it part of the design ?


Rain drop.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I like! Be ordering one soon, Frank! :thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

This reminds me of the time I went to the Star Trek Experience and at the end there's a big shopping area. I figured I'm here, I might as well buy a Star Trek uniform shirt (there are very few times in life when that's a rational decision to make). I start flipping through the shirts looking for my size. Every time I look at a shirt it's Extra Large, Double Extra Large, Triple Extra Large--finally I grab a sales guy. "Don't you guys have any mediums?" "Not much call for those around here..."


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Is this part of the Fan Club?
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

A fan club! Now there's a great idea Denis!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

The fan club... Having trouble getting that finished to be honest. The pins will be here finally in 2 weeks, patches about the same time. Not many things have given me as much trouble as getting this up and running the way I'd like it to!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moebius said:


> The fan club... Having trouble getting that finished to be honest. The pins will be here finally in 2 weeks, patches about the same time. Not many things have given me as much trouble as getting this up and running the way I'd like it to!


That's cool...It will be great when it starts up :thumbsup:
I took a group photo last night of the guys waiting for the announcement...








...So far so good... They're an understanding lot 
Mcdee
(Got to get one of thos cool tees)


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Moebius said:


> The fan club... Having trouble getting that finished to be honest. The pins will be here finally in 2 weeks, patches about the same time. Not many things have given me as much trouble as getting this up and running the way I'd like it to!


No worries Frank- I'm just in a stirring mood.
I can wait as long as neccessary mate:wave:

Chris.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I love it Frank! Great idea!

Hope you also bring some to iHobby. :tongue:

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

fran, as soon as some mediums and larges appear, i;ll be down for a few. (i look like a scarecrow if i try to wear an xl.)


----------



## toysoldierman20 (Mar 29, 2009)

How much will the fan club cost to join?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I heard it's only $80 a year. An absolute bargain!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

When it gets to that point, we're looking at it as being free with any purchase, or $10 with no purchase, but will include a $10 gift certificate/credit towards a purchase. It will have 4 items included in the package, plus access to a "fan club" section of the site.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Frank! I was beginning to worry that someone would take me seriously....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Thanks Frank! I was beginning to worry that someone would take me seriously....
> 
> Chris.


Take you seriously! note to self... ( Gotta put a Stop Payment on that check I just sent Frank)
Well this is pretty cool...I'm loving the new T-Shirt...so if I ordered one when the Club is announced, would that Count?:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

:wave:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Still can't join the Moebius Models Webstore, because I'm in Canada...
Is this going to change?...I'd like to be recieving your Web Flyer and purchase things like the New Cool T-Shirt:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I would be proud to own one XL works here..Thanks!..Jeff


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Still can't join the Moebius Models Webstore, because I'm in Canada...
> Is this going to change?...I'd like to be recieving your Web Flyer and purchase things like the New Cool T-Shirt:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


I didn't realise it's US only!!!

Chris.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Still can't join the Moebius Models Webstore, because I'm in Canada...
> Is this going to change?...I'd like to be recieving your Web Flyer and purchase things like the New Cool T-Shirt:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Things will change, it's just not set up at this point. The current version of the store has the free shipping enabled, but I can't do that for Canada. It's just easier to change everything at once when done than change that one thing now. Soon.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool :thumbsup: Sounds good to me :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I'm afraid I'd have to wait for the 5xl shirt before I could be a part of the Shirt Wearers portion of the Fan Club. Otherwise I'll just have to send my $80 and wait for a pin. BTW Chris, why do I have to send the check to you down-under??????? :tongue:

Michael

JUST Kidding about sending the $80 to Chris gang. Don't send him any checks, just me :wave:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Still can't join the Moebius Models Webstore, because I'm in Canada...
> Is this going to change?...I'd like to be recieving your Web Flyer and purchase things like the New Cool T-Shirt:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Time to move here across the border buddy!

I just ordered one although it will be a bit big for me to wear! I love this kind of stuff!

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

MJB said:


> I'm afraid I'd have to wait for the 5xl shirt before I could be a part of the Shirt Wearers portion of the Fan Club. Otherwise I'll just have to send my $80 and wait for a pin. BTW Chris, why do I have to send the check to you down-under??????? :tongue:
> 
> Michael
> 
> JUST Kidding about sending the $80 to Chris gang. Don't send him any checks, just me :wave:


Like I used to say when I was working in a rock band:
"Don't clap- just throw money"....

Chris.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

BronzeGiant said:


> From what I've seen at Wonderfest in in my own mirror, XL's gonna be too small to fit most.....otherwise I'd get one.


same here


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Moving along, we now have Large on the site as well!


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

Moebius said:


> Moving along, we now have Large on the site as well!



Ok, I admit to being stupid; can someone post alink to the shirts??? I want to order a "L":freak:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Moebius said:


> Moving along, we now have Large on the site as well!


Methinks the sizes may be going in the wrong direction (at least in my case):tongue:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

DLHamblin said:


> ...can someone post alink to the shirts??? I want to order a "L":freak:


Your wish is my command: http://www.clubmoebius.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=1211TS


----------

